# Question about an old R22-100 in a new system



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

At least 8 years ago, my son bought an R22-100 at Best Buy for his bedroom and he used it until he moved out 18 months ago and got his own system with a Genie.

As was suggested by a couple people here on the forums, he was able to watch some of the programs that he'd recorded at his new place by connecting the R-22 directly to a TV, but after a while, it stopped working. Since then, he's tried using a splitter on one of the lines in his new place to get a D* signal to the R22, but he hasn't been able to watch anything on the it.

After 18 months, is there any hope that we can contact D* and get a new card or use this in place of one of his Genie "slave" units or something to officially add it to his system and watch the programs that were recorded on it? (I should say that before he moved out, some of the technical people at D* said that he should be able to incorporate the R22 into his new system, some said that he couldn't, and some didn't have a clue.)

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

toss it, no more use for the R22, it's obsolete box (good for parts actually)
in April'19 DTV will stop transmitting MPEG-2 SD channels


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> toss it, no more use for the R22, it's obsolete box (good for parts actually)
> in April'19 DTV will stop transmitting MPEG-2 SD channels


The R22 does hd if Directv enables it.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I don't think he wants to use it to record, I think he just wants to watch the stuff that's already recorded on it now that he's own his own account.

Can it be done? How?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

philherz said:


> At least 8 years ago, my son bought an R22-100 at Best Buy for his bedroom and he used it until he moved out 18 months ago and got his own system with a Genie.
> 
> As was suggested by a couple people here on the forums, he was able to watch some of the programs that he'd recorded at his new place by connecting the R-22 directly to a TV, but after a while, it stopped working. Since then, he's tried using a splitter on one of the lines in his new place to get a D* signal to the R22, but he hasn't been able to watch anything on the it.
> 
> ...


If your main intent is to watch the old recorded programs,
try this,
Do not put a coax on the unit and plug in the AC power. It will go thru about 15 minutes of stuff trying to find the satellite . At some point you can press the List button on the remote. Then with an HDMI connected to an HD TV you should / could possibly see the old recordings there.
I have an HR24 in this state right now.

If you hook up the coax they will send a signal to the receiver that it is not valid and it will not do anything after that.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If your main intent is to watch the old recorded programs,
> try this,
> Do not put a coax on the unit and plug in the AC power. It will go thru about 15 minutes of stuff trying to find the satellite . At some point you can press the List button on the remote. Then with an HDMI connected to an HD TV you should / could possibly see the old recordings there.
> I have an HR24 in this state right now.
> ...


Since he's now got it hooked up with a splitter on an active D* line, is it safe to assume that he can't retrieve the stuff that was recorded on it from when it was in use?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

philherz said:


> Since he's now got it hooked up with a splitter on an active D* line, is it safe to assume that he can't retrieve the stuff that was recorded on it from when it was in use?


Yes, No, Maybe. That means that I do not have a clue.
Just press the List button on the remote and see if they come up and try one.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Cool.......He just left and he's going to give it a try!

thnx


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't think they have to do anything to enable it, as long as you have HD service. If memory serves, you just turn on the HD channels in the guide, I don't recall ever having to do anything else.



studechip said:


> The R22 does hd if Directv enables it.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> toss it, no more use for the R22, it's obsolete box (good for parts actually)
> *in April'19 DTV will stop transmitting MPEG-2 SD channels*


Whoopsie!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

studechip said:


> Whoopsie!


Well, then ask DTV why they didn't follow own published plans !


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

The R22 is MPEG4 capable. I have one and it is receiving the HD channels just fine.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

peano said:


> The R22 is MPEG4 capable. I have one and it is receiving the HD channels just fine.


Then your R22 has had HD enabled on your account. It's essentially an HR22 now.


----------

